#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Образ жизни >  > > >  >  > Диета и питание >  > > >  >  >  Лук и чеснок

## Агний

Интересно. Если чеснок и лук такие хорошие, то почему же Аюрведа считает их ядом? Свами Шивананда писал в "Практика Брахмачари": чеснок и лук хуже мяса. Как думаете вы?

----------


## Аурум

> Интересно. Если чеснок и лук такие хорошие, то почему же Аюрведа считает их ядом? Свами Шивананда писал в "Практика Брахмачари": чеснок и лук хуже мяса. Как думаете вы?


В своё время, например, плоды томатов считались смертельно ядовитыми.
А Игнац Земмельвейс, который первым стал продвигать идею, что мытьё рук докторами перед приёмом родов значительно снижает риск родовой горячки, был осмеян коллегами и затравлен научными сообществами до смерти.

----------

Алик (19.11.2014), Антончик (19.11.2014), Вадим Асадулин (20.11.2014), Фил (19.11.2014), Цхултрим Тращи (19.11.2014), Эделизи (19.11.2014)

----------


## Фил

> Интересно. Если чеснок и лук такие хорошие, то почему же Аюрведа считает их ядом? Свами Шивананда писал в "Практика Брахмачари": чеснок и лук хуже мяса. Как думаете вы?


Может это связано с традициями питания в Индии?

----------


## Аурум

> Может это связано с традициями питания в Индии?


У меня своя идея по поводу запрета лука во время затворов или перед тантрическими практиками.
У многих лук вызывает вздутие и метеоризм, а я как-то читал (не помню уже где), что, пардон, испустить газы во время визуализаций или начитки мантр — это значит полностью аннулировать практику и начать её нужно в этот день сначала.

----------

Фил (19.11.2014), Цхултрим Тращи (19.11.2014), Эделизи (19.11.2014)

----------


## Агний

> В своё время, например, плоды томатов считались смертельно ядовитыми.
> А Игнац Земмельвейс, который первым стал продвигать идею, что мытьё рук докторами перед приёмом родов значительно снижает риск родовой горячки, был осмеян коллегами и затравлен научными сообществами до смерти.


Это с какой стороны посмотреть: до сих пор бытует мнение, что ежедневное употребление мяса (и не только, но вообще белковой пищи в больших количествах) способствует омоложению организма и укрепляет здоровье. Я даже слышал, что есть диета какая-то, где надо есть только белковую пищу, например исключительно мясо или что-то в этом роде. Раньше ученые продвигали в массы "мясоедение", а сейчас сами же говорят, что ежедневное употребление данного продукта способствует развитию рака и сердечно-сосудистых заболеваний. 
Да и к тому же, принимая во внимание все положительные стороны чеснока, его не советуют употреблять больше нескольких головок в год. Так что не все так однозначно.

----------


## Юй Кан

Вот что сказано в полностью посвящённой осуждению мясоедения главе Ланкаватара сутры:

5. Мясное, репчатый лук и напитки любые хмельные, 
а также чеснок и лук перьевой неизменно должны йогином отвергаться.
При этом лук и чеснок способствуют разжиганию аппетита, который йогину или монаху-бхикшу как бы ни к чему... : )

----------

Мари_ (20.11.2014), Цхултрим Тращи (19.11.2014)

----------


## Нико

> Вот что сказано в полностью посвящённой осуждению мясоедения главе Ланкаватара сутры:
> 
> 5. Мясное, репчатый лук и напитки любые хмельные, 
> а также чеснок и лук перьевой неизменно должны йогином отвергаться.
> При этом лук и чеснок способствуют разжиганию аппетита, который йогину или монаху-бхикшу как бы ни к чему... : )


Я что-то не припомню современных йогинов, которые бы отказались от всего перечисленного в вашей цитате из Ланкаватара-сутры).

----------


## Буль

> Интересно. Если чеснок и лук такие хорошие, то почему же Аюрведа считает их ядом? Свами Шивананда писал в "Практика Брахмачари": чеснок и лук хуже мяса. Как думаете вы?


Я думаю что ни Аюрведа, на Свами Шивананда ни сном, ни духом не догадывались ни о хеликобактере, ни о глиобластоме, ни о чём таком подобном. Для них важнее было не пукнуть лишний раз, чем размышлять о причине туберкулёза.

----------

Аурум (19.11.2014)

----------


## Буль

> При этом лук и чеснок способствуют разжиганию аппетита, который йогину или монаху-бхикшу как бы ни к чему... : )


Как будто перечисленные продукты единственные, которые "разжигают аппетит"...

----------

Антончик (19.11.2014), Аурум (19.11.2014), Нико (19.11.2014)

----------


## Нико

> Как будто перечисленные продукты единственные, которые "разжигают аппетит"...


В Индии реально разжигает аппетит "ачар" -- маринад местный, кислый такой). Делается из перца чили, манго и прочих продуктов. Его обожают все, даже йогины!)

----------


## Юй Кан

> Как будто перечисленные продукты единственные, которые "разжигают аппетит"...


А кто сказал "единственные"? : )

----------


## Юй Кан

> Я что-то не припомню современных йогинов, которые бы отказались от всего перечисленного в вашей цитате из Ланкаватара-сутры).


Да они, небось, и Ланкаватару если знают, то токмо в срывающем покровы пересказе... : )

----------


## Нико

> Да они, небось, и Ланкаватару если знают, то токмо в срывающем покровы пересказе... : )


Я даже в этом не сомневаюсь)))).

----------

Юй Кан (19.11.2014)

----------


## Юй Кан

> Я даже в этом не сомневаюсь)))).


Ожидаемым ответом было: "Сама такая!" : ))

----------


## Вадим Асадулин

От чего чиститься собираемся?

----------


## Нико

> Ожидаемым ответом было: "Сама такая!" : ))


Ну вы юморист, конечно! :Wink:

----------


## Буль

> А кто сказал "единственные"? : )


Ну, а почему запретили-то только их? Запретили бы уж всё разжигающее, вплоть до картона...

----------

Нико (19.11.2014)

----------


## Буль

> В Индии реально разжигает аппетит "ачар" -- маринад местный, кислый такой). Делается из перца чили, манго и прочих продуктов. Его обожают все, даже йогины!)


Ну, а чего же тут удивительного? Всё кислое и вызывающее секрецию желудочного сока разжигает аппетит. Чили, я так понимаю, в Аюрведе не запрещён потому, что Аюрведа про него ничего не знала?

----------


## Юй Кан

> Ну, а почему запретили-то только их? Запретили бы уж всё разжигающее, вплоть до картона...


Картон тоже разжигает аппетит? Вот не знал... %)
Ну, а лук и чеснок -- ещё и вонючие! : ) Ничего, что подсказываю общеизвестное?

----------


## Нико

> Картон тоже разжигает аппетит? Вот не знал... %)
> Ну, а лук и чеснок -- ещё и вонючие! : ) Ничего, что подсказываю очевидное?


Вы боитесь, что вас никто не поцелует?)

----------


## Юй Кан

> Вы боитесь, что вас никто не поцелует?)


А вот не пойду, на личности! : ))

----------

Нико (19.11.2014)

----------


## Агний

Не сказать, что знаток Аюрведы, однако не все так просто, как кажется. Чеснок и лук советуют заменять асафетидой, она способствуют пищеварению. Так же есть определенные правила еды (заполняй желудок на 1\2 водой, 3\4 едой и 3\4 воздухом), если сейчас ученые все измеряют витаминами и белками (и другими компонентами), то раньше измеряли стихиями, и как бы это не выглядело, однако система работает и очень хорошо продумана, это при том, что раньше нельзя было "залезть" внутрь, рассмотреть все составляющие и т.д.. В этом определенно есть баланс.
Да и к тому же, наставления касательно пищи давал, даже, Шри Рамана Махарши. Он утверждал, что ум питается энергией, которую несет в себе пища, поэтому тем, кто еще не укоренился в медитации, в практике, он советовал есть саттвическую пищу, а так же практиковать голодание раз в месяц. Для джняни это не имело никакого значения, но для беспокойного ума пища - первый шаг к тишине и покою. 
На себе пробовал аюрведу, когда заболел прошлой зимой. Температура 39 и отек горла были сняты за два дня куркумой, молоком и медом - никаких пилюлей.

----------

Мари_ (20.11.2014)

----------


## Вадим Асадулин

А как можно желудок наполнить воздухом? Он там всегда присутствует в виде газового пузыря. Проглотить воздух невозможно. А пилюли при чем? Имеются в виду Аюрведические? Интересно, чем измеряют температуру в Аюрведе?

----------

Буль (19.11.2014)

----------


## Буль

> Не сказать, что знаток Аюрведы, однако не все так просто, как кажется. Чеснок и лук советуют заменять асафетидой, она способствуют пищеварению.


Я представляю что получится если, например, в чахохбили лук заменить асафетидой... Повар может и в лицо таким варевом получить... но это так, к слову.




> На себе пробовал аюрведу, когда заболел прошлой зимой. Температура 39 и отек горла были сняты за два дня куркумой, молоком и медом - никаких пилюлей.


С такой ерундовиной и русская народная медицина справилась бы. А что насчёт глиобластомы? Уделает её Аюрведа?

----------


## Буль

> А как можно желудок наполнить воздухом? Он там всегда присутствует в виде газового пузыря. Проглотить воздух невозможно.


Газировки набулькаться  :Wink: 




> Интересно, чем измеряют температуру в Аюрведе?


Вестимо чем -- пальцем!  :Wink:   :Big Grin:

----------

Аурум (19.11.2014)

----------


## Вадим Асадулин

> С такой ерундовиной и русская народная медицина справилась бы.


Ни какой народной медицины не бывает, тем более, русской. Я думал, что её разрушило Православие, а остатки добили коммунисты. Православие распространялось в виде миссионерства, разрушать было не чего, на тех территориях ни какой медицины не было, в отличие от Востока. Лучше сказать, что Православие не поддержало зачатки местной медицины. Это - интересная отдельная тема.

----------


## Вадим Асадулин

> заполняй желудок на 1\2 водой, 3\4 едой и 3\4 воздухом


Немножко перевран или не понят первоисточник.
Чжуд ши. Тантра объяснений. Глава восемнадцатая. Мера питания.
…Две четверти желудка наполни пищей, одну — питьем и одну оставь для Ветра.

----------

Агний (21.11.2014)

----------


## Буль

> Немножко перевран или не понят первоисточник.
> Чжуд ши. Тантра объяснений. Глава восемнадцатая. Мера питания.
> …Две четверти желудка наполни пищей, одну — питьем и одну оставь для Ветра.


Как проверить? Лезть под платье? В смысле: как проверить объём желудка по Аюрведе?

----------


## Буль

> Ни какой народной медицины не бывает, тем более, русской. Я думал, что её разрушило Православие, а остатки добили коммунисты. Православие распространялось в виде миссионерства, разрушать было не чего, на тех территориях ни какой медицины не было, в отличие от Востока. Лучше сказать, что Православие не поддержало зачатки местной медицины. Это - интересная отдельная тема.


А чай с малиной? А водка с перцем? А пописать на рану? Подорожником обмотать? Разве это не наше исконное?  :Wink:

----------

Алик (19.11.2014), Антончик (19.11.2014)

----------


## Аурум

> А чай с малиной? А водка с перцем? А пописать на рану? Подорожником обмотать? Разве это не наше исконное?

----------

Влад. (20.11.2014)

----------


## Кузьмич

> ...Так же есть определенные правила еды (заполняй желудок на 1\2 водой, 3\4 едой и 3\4 воздухом)...


У меня не получается !!! Помогите!

----------

Алик (20.11.2014)

----------


## Вадим Асадулин

Materia medica Традиционной Медицины. Мой перевод с английского.
http://www.fiar.us/tibet-table.html
Allium sativum, Linn., Liliaceae. Англ.: Garlic. Тиб.: sgog-skya. Кит.: ta-suan. Содержит: аллиин, который гидролизируется в аллицин. В Тибетской медицине, Thangka, применяется как антигельминтное, антигеморроидальное. Имеет жгучий вкус, тёплые свойства, подавляет rlung, tshad, tshad rlung, srin. Применяется для лечения дисбаланса tshad и rlung, незрелого Жара, srin кишечника, интоксикаций, болезни mdze и кожи. В Аюрведе применяется как Rasonam (недостаток одного вкуса); lashuna; обладает согревающими,  антиревматическими, антигельминтными, стимулирующими свойствами, подавляет Вату, регулирует менструальный цикл, повышает обмен веществ. В Китайской медицине применяется как антигельминтное с согревающими свойствами, острым ароматом, используется для лечения  острых и хронических гастроэнтеритов, дизентерии, лихорадочных болезней, обладает противоатеросклеротическим и гипотензивным эффектом, подавляет кашель при коклюше. В Африканской медицине применяется для лечения артериальной гипертонии, сахарного диабета, инфекционных респираторных заболеваний (пневмонии); наружно при заболеваниях кожи (Нигерия).  Европейская медицина изучает применение allicin для лечения cryptosporidiosis; A. sativum ингибирует рост Staphylococcus flavus, используется для лечения дизентерии, пневмонии, обладает противогрибковым эффектом и антагонизмом к Trichomonas vaginalis.

----------

Алик (20.11.2014)

----------


## Olle

> У меня своя идея по поводу запрета лука во время затворов или перед тантрическими практиками.
> У многих лук вызывает вздутие и метеоризм, а я как-то читал (не помню уже где), что, пардон, испустить газы во время визуализаций или начитки мантр — это значит полностью аннулировать практику и начать её нужно в этот день сначала.


МАНТРА И ПОВЕДЕНИЕ

Применяя лечение мантрой, нужно избегать типичных ошибок поведения, чтобы максимально раскрыть возможности горловой чакры. Чтобы горловая чакра открылась и речь обрела силу, очень важно устранить препятствия, связанные с речью. Грубые препятствия, которые мы создаем голосом – это ложь, обидные слова и клевета, а также пустая болтовня. Если много пустословить, энергия речи бесполезно рассеивается, ослабляя тем самым горловую чакру.

Очень важно придерживаться определенной диеты и не употреблять в пищу такие продукты, как чеснок, лук, цикорий, копченое мясо. Кроме того, не следует курить и пить алкоголь. В идеале все эти вещи нужно исключить. Но в современном мире не так просто все соблюдать, поэтому желательно ограничивать потребление этих продуктов и полностью исключить в тот день, когда вы собираетесь практиковать лечебные мантры. Перед началом практики лечебной мантры полощут рот и читают подготовительные мантры для очищения речи.
..............
Во время практики мантры надо всегда следить, чтобы спина была прямая – находиться в вертикальном положении. Практику делают сидя лицом на восток. Начав практику, мантру прерывать нельзя. Если вам все же придется прерваться из-за того, что вы ошиблись, икнули или чихнули, нужно вернуться к голове малы и заново начать отсчет мантр.

Еще одно важное предупреждение: во время практики мантр нельзя выпускать газы из кишечника. Когда выходит газ, теряется сила мантры. Это связано с энергиями в теле. Есть разные виды энергии тела, но в данном случае речь идет о двух: об энергии верхней части тела и нижней части тела. Энергия нижней части тела идет вниз и выходит наружу. Во время чтения мантры или другой подобной практики важно равновесие всех энергий, когда же теряется воздух из нижней части тела, то нарушается нисходящая энергия, которая тоже выходит, и, как следствие, энергия в верхней части тела также расстраивается.
http://www.kunpendelek.ru/library/ti.../mantras/1662/

----------


## Буль

> Очень важно придерживаться определенной диеты и не употреблять в пищу такие продукты, как чеснок, лук, цикорий, копченое мясо.


Проклятые продукты, понятно. А кофе с жареным беконом, стало быть, можно?




> Кроме того, не следует курить и пить алкоголь.


Когда были созданы эти советы? На чём они основаны? Судя по всему им не так уж много лет, т.к. табак проник в Азию в 17-18 веках.




> Еще одно важное предупреждение: во время практики мантр нельзя выпускать газы из кишечника. Когда выходит газ, теряется сила мантры.


Hint: чтобы не потерять силу мантры используйте анальную пробку. Гарантия.

----------

Olle (20.11.2014)

----------


## Агний

> Я представляю что получится если, например, в чахохбили лук заменить асафетидой... Повар может и в лицо таким варевом получить... но это так, к слову.
> 
> С такой ерундовиной и русская народная медицина справилась бы. А что насчёт глиобластомы? Уделает её Аюрведа?


Не знаю что такое чахохбили, по первому поиску выдало, что это блюдо из курицы. Если это правда, то такое блюдо точно не принадлежит Ведической кухне, а посему, его можно есть хоть с водкой, хоть с чесноком, хоть с луком. ) Как известно, мясо отвергается аюрведой, т.к. считается, что для человека оно неприемлемо. Более того, человеческий желудок не предназначен для переваривания мяса. Как известно у хищников: 1) другой состав челюсти (у человека зубы одной формы, у хищников это резцы и клыки) 2) микрофлора (у хищников она отличается от нашей) 3) кишки: у хищников они вдвое короче, что позволяет максимально быстро избавиться от гниющего внутри мяса, при этом взяв от него максимум пользы. У человека же кишки устроены по другому, они вдвое больше и пища может находиться в них очень длительное время. Так что, если человек ест мясо, то оно будет отравлять организм. О мясе много было сказано и еще многое можно сказать.
Хорошо, допустим это ерунда. Допустим вся Аюрведа это только догадки древних людей, которые сейчас устарели, не актуальны, возможно, вредны. Но что вы скажите об иглоукалывании? Неужели тоже устарело? То, с какой точностью определены множественные точки на теле человека, поражает.
Но, я считаю, что вы очень и очень сильно недооцениваете древние системы. В конце концов медитация - достижение прогресса? Наука - это хорошо, но она ребенок, по сравнению с Востоком. Не верите? В прошлом веке ученые насмехались над теми, кто верит в существование не материального, но энергетического мира. Смеялись над теми, кто верит в чудеса и пр. А йогов, предсказателей, целителей называли либо фокусниками, либо объясняли это отклонением от нормы. А сегодня? Сегодня ученые говорят, что материи нет, что все есть энергия, а если это так, то значит и мысль "материальна", значит можно и управлять этой энергией, получается целая алхимия жизни! А насчет праны? Не помню, как звали ученого-психолога, но он решил пойти на эксперимент и в своих трудах написал, что при внимательном изучении дыхания становится ясно, что воздух не является основой жизнеобеспечения организма, он всего лишь транспорт более тонкой материи. Как вам? Есть еще много примеров, но пока хватит и этого.
Ну и последнее. Болезнь, я согласен с мнением некоторых Учителей, является всего лишь симптомом того, что не в порядке что-то не с телом (физическим или еще каким), а с умом. Головная боль - для кого-то многочасовая пытка, а кому-то достаточно начать следить за источником боли, как вдруг она исчезает. Об этом говорили многие: в СССР жил мужик (знаменитый, его фамилии не помню, но история его такова: в юности он заболел раком, решил, дабы не причинять боль родителям, уйти в тайгу и замерзнуть (была зима). Он проспал всю ночь под таежным небом без одежды (!!!), проснулся - и ничего. Еще одна попытка, опять ничего, еще одна - и опять живой. После этого жил отшельником, потом вышел в люди. Неоднократно печатался в разных журналах, где давал советы по закалке организма и долголетию), который говорил, что не лечить болезнь надо, ее вообще не нужно допускать в организм. Давал дыхательные упражнения (пранаяма, хотя он то этого не знал), советы по закалке. Ошо многое говорил на эту тему, про медицину и психологию. Шри Рамана Махарши говорил, что жизнь подобна сну, пока он не осознан, вы в него верите и он реален для вас, как только приходит осознание Атмана, все прекращается: страдания, болезни, волнения и страхи, желания и пороки. 
Я не претендую на верность мнения, но мне кажется, что вы полностью полагаетесь на современную медицину, конечно же это сказано не в упрек и не в обиду. :Smilie:  Справедливости ради, отмечу, что я ей не доверяю и полагаюсь полностью на древние методики. A priori такое расхождение во мнениях может вызвать бурный спор. Да и вообще, я смотрю из моего комментария создали целую тему, многовато для лука и чеснока. :Smilie:  

Насчет воздуха:
Думаю, имеется ввиду не наедаться "под завязку", а ограничиться умеренным количеством пищи. Причем современная медицина подтверждает положение о том, что пить желательно перед едой (за некоторое время) или через час-два после, так как вода разжижает желудочный сок. В Аюрведе говорится про "внутренний огонь", который не следует тушить сразу после приема пищи.

В любом случае, это дело каждого есть мясо, лук или чеснок, или не есть. По мне так, если медитация действительно глубокая и настоящая, то не грех и, гхм, в штаны наложить, а если это просто пародия под будильник, то тут уж ничего не поможет. Еще раз хочу обратить внимание на слова Шри Раманы Махарши: *еда имеет большое значение для беспокойного ума, для джняни она ничего не значит.* Если вы можете практиковать, если ум уже более-менее спокоен, то можно и отбросить этот костыль, если же вам трудно, то это будет хорошей поддержкой.

----------


## Мари_

Если говорят, что есть мясо нельзя, сюда относится курица и рыба?

Раньше ходила на йогу, йог говорил, что не ест лук и чеснок, т.к. у него от них нарушается концентрация при медитации.

----------


## Агний

> Если говорят, что есть мясо нельзя, сюда относится курица и рыба?
> 
> Раньше ходила на йогу, йог говорил, что не ест лук и чеснок, т.к. у него от них нарушается концентрация при медитации.


Конечно. Если вы решили подробно разобраться с едой именно с точки зрения йоги, то советую поискать в интернете книги на тему: саттва, раджас, тамас (на самом деле, это не совсем пища, а энергия, но вся еда делиться на эти три компонента). Да для того, что бы доказать слова этого йога, далеко ходить не надо: вы попробуйте перец, в том или ином виде, поесть неделю: сразу заметите наплыв мыслей, тонус организма повысится, обострение желаний. Это не значит, что перец плохой, просто, если вы хотите медитировать, а вам мешают мысли, очень сильно мешают, то лучше исключить компоненты раджас и тамас.

(На память воспроизведу пару строк из "Беседы со Шри Рамана Махарши")
У Шри Раманы как-то спросили: почему он не ест яйца, но пьет молоко. Он ответил: яйца - это зародыш жизни, а молоко - это бремя коровы. Освобождение вымени от молока приносит облегчение.

Еще был такой вопрос: Вы не едите мясо, но при этом сидите на шкуре тигра. Как это объяснить? 
Ответ: Шкура тигра создает положительное поле для медитации
Вопрос: Но разве это не жестоко? Не противоречит принципам? Ведь он был живой и его убили, ради шкуры.
Ответ: А плита, на которой вы сидите, не живая? А камень? А гора? Вы хотите сказать, что в них нет жизни? Атман - это и есть жизнь. Ничто не может ускользнуть от Атмана, все в нем. 

Вопрос: Мой ум блуждает и медитация не получается, что посоветуете?
Ответ: Ограничиться саттвической пищей.
Вопрос: Что это за пища?
Ответ: Рис и молоко.

Вопрос: Меня одолевают мысли сексуального характера, я не ем уже три дня и молюсь богу, что бы меня миновали подобные мысли, дайте совет!
Ответ: За чем же _сейчас_ думать об этом? Откуда возникают эти мысли? Кто их осознает? Исследуйте.

----------

Мари_ (21.11.2014)

----------


## Буль

> Раньше ходила на йогу, йог говорил, что не ест лук и чеснок, т.к. у него от них нарушается концентрация при медитации.


Ну, каков ёг, такова и концентрация...  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------

Аурум (20.11.2014), Нико (20.11.2014), Цхултрим Тращи (20.11.2014)

----------


## Агний

> Ну, каков ёг, такова и концентрация...


Не скажите. Йог - это практикующий, т.е. он еще не достиг конечной цели. Многие Учителя предостерегали: как бы сильно вы не укоренились в медитации, если в вас остались вассаны, то это не освобождение. Они таят в себе опасность для практикующего и могут, в лучшем случае, свести на нет практику, а в худшем, заставят поверить в свое освобождение и привести не к уничтожению эго, а к рождению нового тотального супер эго. Так что концентрация тут не причем, то, с чем приходится бороться, намного сильнее любой концентрации.

Так же следует помнить наставление (о нем говорили многие Учителя): успех практики в первую очередь зависит не от Учителя, а от ученика. Многие хотят, что бы учитель за них обрел Освобождение, но это невозможно. Учитель лишь указывает на проблемы, которые, пока еще, не увидел ученик. 
Вспомните, скольких наставников сменил Пападжи? У кого-то их вообще не было, например у Ошо или Шри Раманы. А кто-то приходит к первому Учителю и понимает, что это его путь. Йоги Рамсураткумару было дано следующее наставление: дерево вырастает сильным, если оно самостоятельно борется со стихиями, а не находится под защитой соседей. В этой силе и есть его красота.

----------


## Нико

> Еще был такой вопрос: Вы не едите мясо, но при этом сидите на шкуре тигра. Как это объяснить? 
> Ответ: Шкура тигра создает положительное поле для медитации
> Вопрос: Но разве это не жестоко? Не противоречит принципам? Ведь он был живой и его убили, ради шкуры.
> Ответ: А плита, на которой вы сидите, не живая? А камень? А гора? Вы хотите сказать, что в них нет жизни? Атман - это и есть жизнь. Ничто не может ускользнуть от Атмана, все в нем. 
> 
> Вопрос: Мой ум блуждает и медитация не получается, что посоветуете?
> Ответ: Ограничиться саттвической пищей.
> Вопрос: Что это за пища?
> Ответ: Рис и молоко.
> ...


Я не очень хорошо понимаю воздействие пищи на медитацию. Конечно, не надо переедать в любом случае! Но вот один мой учитель, практикуя туммо, ел мясо с луком (жареным) постоянно, каждый день (сама готовила). И вроде нормально получилось).

----------

Буль (20.11.2014)

----------


## Агний

> Я не очень хорошо понимаю воздействие пищи на медитацию. Конечно, не надо переедать в любом случае! Но вот один мой учитель, практикуя туммо, ел мясо с луком (жареным) постоянно, каждый день (сама готовила). И вроде нормально получилось).


Так я и не говорю, что это обязательно. А взаимодействие следующее (если, конечно, исходить из индуистских воззрений): есть три элемента (саттва, раджас и тамас). Ими пронизано все существование. В еде это отражается следующим образом: саттва - это чистая энергия, она придает сил, при этом не дает "побочных" эффектов в виде излишка энергии, блуждания мыслей и т.д.. Раджас - это элемент деятельности, если вы хотите повысить тонус организма, улучшить мозговую активность или что-то в этом роде, то употребляйте эту пищу. Тамас - это неведение, отупение. Присуще всему, что неестественно для человека и влияет на организм отрицательно. Это и мясо, и алкоголь, и наркотики, и прочее из этой же серии. В Дзогчене, этому уделяется некоторое внимание, причем дается намного более широкое объяснение.

----------


## Буль

> Более того, человеческий желудок не предназначен для переваривания мяса.


Человеческий желудок вообще ничего не "переваривает", он лишь измельчает пищу и обогащает её желудочным соком. Процесс пищеварения в основном происходит в тонком кишечнике. Но откуда Аюрведе знать о каких-то там ферментах, в желудке же находится огонь, да?




> Как известно у хищников: 1) другой состав челюсти (у человека зубы одной формы, у хищников это резцы и клыки)


У человека зубы одной формы? Ни резцов, ни клыков??? Замечательная Аюрведа...  :Facepalm: 




> кишки: у хищников они вдвое короче,


"Вдвое короче чего?




> У человека же кишки устроены по другому


Да? И как именно "по-другому" они устроены?




> они вдвое больше


Вдовое больше чего?




> и пища может находиться в них очень длительное время.


Действительно, зачем в городах понастроили общественных туалетов? Пища же может находиться в кишках "очень длительное время"...  :Facepalm: 




> Но что вы скажите об иглоукалывании? Неужели тоже устарело?


Ничего не скажу, не сталкивался.




> Сегодня ученые говорят, что материи нет


Что-то я не слышал такого от настоящих учёных.




> мысль "материальна", значит можно и управлять этой энергией, получается целая алхимия жизни!


Продемонстрировать сможете? Материализуйте чё-нить из мысли! Хотя бы сторублёвку... 




> А насчет праны? Не помню, как звали ученого-психолога, но он решил пойти на эксперимент и в своих трудах написал, что при внимательном изучении дыхания становится ясно, что воздух не является основой жизнеобеспечения организма, он всего лишь транспорт более тонкой материи. Как вам?


Да никак. Этот не-помню-как-звали учёный может в своих "трудах" писать всё, что ему вздумается. Доказать надо.




> Есть еще много примеров, но пока хватит и этого.


Это не пример, это неподтверждённые слухи.




> в СССР жил мужик (знаменитый, его фамилии не помню, но история его такова: в юности он заболел раком, решил, дабы не причинять боль родителям, уйти в тайгу и замерзнуть (была зима). Он проспал всю ночь под таежным небом без одежды (!!!), проснулся - и ничего. Еще одна попытка, опять ничего, еще одна - и опять живой. После этого жил отшельником, потом вышел в люди. Неоднократно печатался в разных журналах, где давал советы по закалке организма и долголетию)


И где он щаз, этот фамилии-не-помню-мужик? Жив? Иль помер?




> Ошо многое говорил на эту тему, про медицину и психологию.


Ну, говорить-то не скоро устанешь... И где он щаз, этот Ошо? Жив? Иль помер?




> Шри Рамана Махарши говорил, что жизнь подобна сну, пока он не осознан, вы в него верите и он реален для вас, как только приходит осознание Атмана, все прекращается: страдания, болезни, волнения и страхи, желания и пороки.


Ну, говорить-то не скоро устанешь... И где он щаз, этот шри Рамана? Жив? Иль помер?

----------

Нико (20.11.2014), Поляков (20.11.2014)

----------


## Нико

> Атман - это и есть жизнь. Ничто не может ускользнуть от Атмана, все в нем.


А почему вы так подозрительно часто пишете про атман тут?)

----------


## Агний

Вложение 17458
К чему же все так критично воспринимать?
Продемонстрировать? А Нинель Кулагина разве не демонстрировала? Так ее так демонстрировать заставляли, что потом пришлось от перенапряжения в больницу увозить. А гипноз? А само-настройки? А самовнушение? Как минимум, этого достаточно. Вы сможете пройти по углям? Я, например, нет, но ведь йоги ходят! Неужели не поверите? Я видел сам, как глотают клинок, причем этот клинок, обратите внимание, йог дал потрогать, после чего совершил такой "фокус". Т.е. *я своими руками пощупал клинок, он был тверд.* Конечно, с научной точки зрения, это естественно невозможно, так как **и пошло поехало**. Где я видел данный фокус? Во время путешествия по Шри-Ланке познакомился с хорошим человеком, который приютил у себя дома, а потом сводил показать этого йога.

Психолога звали Вильгельм Райх.

Мужика тоже нашел: Иванов Порфирий Корнеевич.

А последние слова ваши меня очень и очень удивили! Неужели вы думаете, что советы даются для того, что бы жить в этом теле как можно дольше? Хех, это что же получается, гонка что ли? Или соревнование: кто дольше протянет? *Качество* жизни намного важнее. Что толку, если вы доживете до 100 - 150 лет? Вы видели стариков? Ме довелось пообщаться с некоторыми старыми людьми. Некоторые из них были очень добры, а некоторые молили бога о смерти. Допустим вы разработали методику, которая позволяет дожить до такого возраста, в перспективе, вообще стать *бессмертным телом*, и что? История повторяется, пороки и добродетели не меняются, все циклично. Вспомните Марка Аврелия: Да живи ты хоть 3000 лет, хоть 30000, от этого ничего не изменится. Уверен, что, даже, эго такая ситуация рано или поздно надоест и оно попытается найти смерть. Это высказывание подобно одной притче: богач решил построить себе дом, но он хотел, что бы под ним обязательно кто-то жил. Когда строители стали закладывать фундамент и первый этаж он выругал их и сказал, что за нижние этажи платить не будет, ему нужен только верхний этаж. То есть это невозможно! Более того, в этом нет смысла. Смерть является такой же тайной, как и рождение, думаю для человека, и любого живого существа, настоящая пытка лишиться смерти. Если жизнь течет механично, и человек подобен роботу, то смысл существовать на 20, 30, 100 лет дольше? Это всего лишь желание, еще одна цепь, выкованная умом.

Все советы по еде и закалке давались лишь с одной целью: помочь усмирить буйный ум, воспитать волю. Не более и не менее.




> А почему вы так подозрительно часто пишете про атман тут?)


А что вы видите в слове Атман? По моему без разницы как называть: Атман, Нирвана, Царство Небесное, Освобождение, Просветление, Реализация, Осознание, Не-Ум, Ум Будды... Выбирайте на любой вкус!  :Smilie:

----------


## Нико

> А что вы видите в слове Атман? По моему без разницы как называть: Атман, Нирвана, Царство Небесное, Освобождение, Просветление, Реализация, Осознание, Не-Ум, Ум Будды... Выбирайте на любой вкус!


ྻНет уж, я не буду выбирать "на любой вкус", если позволите. За концепцией "атман" стоит принцип вечной, постоянной и неделимой "души", в отличие от "нирваны",* буддийского* освобождения и просветления, ума Будды. Если вам это всё едино, это не означает, что и другим тоже. Посему ваши советы о правильном питании от разных индуистских йогов совершенно не срабатывают для меня, ну и для Бао тоже). А хатха-йогу я люблю, она помогает для здоровья))).

----------

Агний (20.11.2014)

----------


## Агний

> ྻНет уж, я не буду выбирать "на любой вкус", если позволите. За концепцией "атман" стоит принцип вечной, постоянной и неделимой "души", в отличие от "нирваны",* буддийского* освобождения и просветления, ума Будды. Если вам это всё едино, это не означает, что и другим тоже. Посему ваши советы о правильном питании от разных индуистских йогов совершенно не срабатывают для меня, ну и для Бао тоже). А хатха-йогу я люблю, она помогает для здоровья))).


 Хорошо, но я хочу уточнить. Об Атмане я не читал, знаю только то, что говорил Шри Рамана Махарши. К нему, кстати, приходили многие: мусульмане (причем не только миряне, но и богословы), буддисты, христиане разного толка, индуисты, йогины, представители науки. Как о душе об Атмане он не говорил. Душа (личная), если я правильно помню, это джива, а Атман - это высшее Я, реальность. Это такая же Пустота, о которой говорят в других учениях. Для кого-то это имеет название Брахма-лока, для кого-то Царство Небесное. Сам Шри Рамана предостерегал от философских хитросплетений, ибо они могут только усилить неведение и окончательно запутать. Так или иначе, какое-то различие в этих терминах делают только философы. Сам Будда говорил разве о различии? Йоги Рамсураткумар говорил о различии? Ошо, Пападжи и сотни других Учителей, которые осознали себя, говорили о различиях? Все они в одной реальности. Это все равно, что сказать "Привет!" на 10 языках - смысл то не поменяется. Просто кто-то понимает этот язык, другой понимает вон тот язык. В учении Будды есть большая мудрость и много советов для тех, кто хочет сбросить все цепи с себя, однако, я считаю, не стоит превращать его в философскую систему. Лучше практиковать. Поэтому, если уж и говорить, то давайте вернемся к луку и чесноку  :Big Grin:

----------


## Бо

Лук, чеснок и  мясо запретил есть индуистам Господь Кришна.




> Beef, onions, garlic, etc., are Tamasic food-stuffs. They fill the mind with inertia and anger. Lord Krishna says to Arjuna in the Gita (XVII: 8-10): "The food which is dear to each is threefold. Hear thou the distinction of these. The foods which increase vitality, energy, vigour, health and joy and which are delicious, bland, substantial and agreeable are dear to the pure. The passionate man desires foods that are bitter, sour, saline, excessively hot, pungent, dry and burning and which produce pain, grief and disease. The food which is stale, tasteless, putrid, rotten and impure is dear to the Tamasic."


http://sivanandaonline.org/public_ht...ection_id=1361

----------


## Нико

> Хорошо, но я хочу уточнить.


Это правильное решение: уточнить. 



> Об Атмане я не читал, знаю только то, что говорил Шри Рамана Махарши. К нему, кстати, приходили многие: мусульмане (причем не только миряне, но и богословы), буддисты, христиане разного толка, индуисты, йогины, представители науки. Как о душе об Атмане он не говорил. Душа (личная), если я правильно помню, это джива, а Атман - это высшее Я, реальность. Это такая же Пустота, о которой говорят в других учениях.


Если бы вы побольше почитали про буддизм, то сами бы убедились, что ВСЕ буддийские школы опровергают атман. Про пустоту даже не заикнусь. 




> Так или иначе, какое-то различие в этих терминах делают только философы.


Как вы, наверное, уже убеждаетесь, не только философы.




> Сам Будда говорил разве о различии?


Говорил, даже не сомневайтесь!)




> Йоги Рамсураткумар говорил о различии?


Я не знаю этого человека. 



> В учении Будды есть большая мудрость и много советов для тех, кто хочет сбросить все цепи с себя, однако, я считаю, не стоит превращать его в философскую систему. Лучше практиковать.


Это совершенно философская система. Если не понимаете, можно продолжить бессмысленный дискурс про лук и чеснок.

----------


## Агний

Хорошо, тогда поставим последнюю точку над "ё". Я хочу сказать, что не имею цель кого-то переубедить или научить, поэтому, все, что я изложу ниже, это только мои выводы. 

1. Дискурс про учение Будды имеет столько же смысла, сколько про лук и чеснок. Возможно ли говорить о том, чего мы, на данный момент, не знаем? Два слепых говорят о солнечном свете.

2. 


> Если бы вы побольше почитали про буддизм, то сами бы убедились, что ВСЕ буддийские школы опровергают атман. Про пустоту даже не заикнусь.


Ключевое слово *школы*. Знаете, я где-то слышал следующее: на Земле был один христианин, к сожалению его распяли 2000 лет назад. Конечно, есть сотни школ, и конечно же, каждая из них утверждает, что права именно она. Что удивительного в этом? Кто-то спорит о том как правильно медитировать: с открытыми глазами или закрытыми, а кто-то уже медитирует, при этом моргает. Индуистские школы спорят с буддийскими, христианские с мусульманскими, это круговорот какой-то.




> Как вы, наверное, уже убеждаетесь, не только философы.


Как раз наоборот, это лишь подтвердило мои слова.

3. 


> Говорил, даже не сомневайтесь!)


Может быть я не заметил, не буду ничего утверждать. Я лично в учении Будды вижу только практику, никакой философии. Философия не может сочетаться с практикой. 

4. 


> Я не знаю этого человека.


Йоги Рамсураткумара били, унижали, строили против него целые заговоры, однако он продолжал учить несмотря ни на что. Он принимал всех: и христиан, которые стремились обрести рай, и буддистов, которые стремились к Нирване, и мусульман, и многих других. С каждым он мог говорить открыто и ясно. Если человек еще не готов познать бога как бесформенное, он с легкостью говорил о боге как о некой форме. Если кто-то хотел услышать имя своего бога, он говорил об этом боге в тех традициях, в которых пребывал ученик. В конечном итоге, говорил он, все едино, все есть Отец, как его ни назови. Йоги называл Реализацию Отцом, но это не изменило смысла. Кто-то называет это по своему. Пусть, так даже лучше, бога славят во всех его проявлениях. Кто-то поклоняется дереву, и над этим нельзя смеяться, потому что в дереве тоже есть бог, кто-то золотым статуям, и это тоже правильно, кто-то поклоняется имени бога, и это так же прекрасно. Однажды, Йоги спросили: правда, что вы видите бога? Он ответил: а разве есть что-то, кроме него? 

5. 


> Это совершенно философская система. Если не понимаете, можно продолжить бессмысленный дискурс про лук и чеснок.


Хорошо.

----------


## Агний

Вот, кстати, *присмотритесь внимательно. Тема: лук и чеснок*. Продукты, которые вызывают возбуждение, поток мыслей, эмоций. Какая яркая тема получилась, почти полсотни комментариев! Думаю, что это еще не конец! А вы говорите употреблять, тут не то, что употреблять, думаем о чесноке и уже возбуждение.  :Big Grin: 

Конечно, я шучу, но ведь, как известно, в шутке есть доля правды.

----------


## Антончик

> Хорошо, но я хочу уточнить. Об Атмане я не читал, знаю только то, что говорил Шри Рамана Махарши. К нему, кстати, приходили многие: мусульмане (причем не только миряне, но и богословы), буддисты, христиане разного толка, индуисты, йогины, представители науки. Как о душе об Атмане он не говорил. Душа (личная), если я правильно помню, это джива, а Атман - это высшее Я, реальность. Это такая же Пустота, о которой говорят в других учениях. Для кого-то это имеет название Брахма-лока, для кого-то Царство Небесное. Сам Шри Рамана предостерегал от философских хитросплетений, ибо они могут только усилить неведение и окончательно запутать. Так или иначе, какое-то различие в этих терминах делают только философы. Сам Будда говорил разве о различии? Йоги Рамсураткумар говорил о различии? Ошо, Пападжи и сотни других Учителей, которые осознали себя, говорили о различиях? Все они в одной реальности. Это все равно, что сказать "Привет!" на 10 языках - смысл то не поменяется. Просто кто-то понимает этот язык, другой понимает вон тот язык. В учении Будды есть большая мудрость и много советов для тех, кто хочет сбросить все цепи с себя, однако, я считаю, не стоит превращать его в философскую систему. Лучше практиковать. Поэтому, если уж и говорить, то давайте вернемся к луку и чесноку


Мы то тут на Буддийском форуме, а Шри Рамана Махарши не является представителем этого учения, поэтому по сути вы нарушаете правило "запрещено проповедовать небуддийские течения на форуме".
Если вы не видите различий в учениях Вайшнавов, Шиваитов, Адвайтистов, Даосов, Христиан, Буддистов. То это не означает что этих различий нет. Да, есть некоторые сходства и общие моменты. Но они не стопроцентные.




> Как о душе об Атмане он не говорил. Душа (личная), если я правильно помню, это джива, а Атман - это высшее Я, реальность. Это такая же Пустота, о которой говорят в других учениях. Для кого-то это имеет название Брахма-лока, для кого-то Царство Небесное.


В Буддизме напаример сситчатея, что у как вы выразились "высшей реальности, пустоты" нет Я, нет личности. (Вайшнавы например и остальные индуисты считают иначе).




> Сам Шри Рамана предостерегал от философских хитросплетений, ибо они могут только усилить неведение и окончательно запутать. Так или иначе, какое-то различие в этих терминах делают только философы. Сам Будда говорил разве о различии? Йоги Рамсураткумар говорил о различии? Ошо, Пападжи и сотни других Учителей, которые осознали себя, говорили о различиях?


Будда говорил о различиях. Как и в чём конкретно отличается, можно узнать как раз таки из того, что он говорил про это. Это касается и пути практики, и её цели, и устройства вселенной, и уровней медитативного погружения и т.д. Изучайте внимательнее.
Так же для нас здесь ни Ошо, ни Пападжи, ни Шри Рамана Махарши ен являются авторитетами. Они все индуисты. Можно их изучать конечно, никто не мешает, но глупо было бы связывать их учение с Буддизмом.




> Все они в одной реальности. Это все равно, что сказать "Привет!" на 10 языках - смысл то не поменяется. Просто кто-то понимает этот язык, другой понимает вон тот язык. В учении Будды есть большая мудрость и много советов для тех, кто хочет сбросить все цепи с себя, однако, я считаю, не стоит превращать его в философскую систему. Лучше практиковать.


Чтобы практиковать нужно понимать как это делать и зачем. В перечисленных вами вариантах эти самые "как" и "зачем" различаются существенно.

----------

Агний (20.11.2014), Цхултрим Тращи (20.11.2014)

----------


## Антончик

> Для кого-то это имеет название Брахма-лока, для кого-то Царство Небесное.


Кстати, Брахма-лока получается это часть сансары.
Если судить по откровениям Иоанна богослова (текст известный под названием Апокалипсис), то царствие небесное это что-то вроде "мира форм", или в худшем случае высшие райские миры. То есть тоже сансара.

Буддизм в качестве высшей цели не предполагает "просто родиться в райском мире или мире форм или мире без форм". Он предполагает выход из сансары в принципе.

----------


## Антончик

предлагаю вынести тему про разницу между Буддизмом и индуизмом в отдельную ветку )

----------


## Аурум

Сплошная пропаганде небуддийских учений.

----------


## Агний

Это ваш опыт? Вы были в Брахма-локе? Что же, очень хорошо. Однако, хочу напомнить, что переписываемся мы уже в мире, который на порядок ниже. Говоря о бесформенном, мы заключаем это в форму, что вызывает путаницу. Буквы - рождение ума, мы говорим о не-уме. Я говорю, что такого рода обсуждения не сделают нас более осознанными, и если вы хотите говорить, прошу вернуться к луку и чесноку. В дальнейшем, считаю неуместным возвращаться в рамках этой темы, к мечтаниям об Освобождении.

К тому же, стоит напомнить, что слова, сами по себе, пусты. Это мы наделяем их эмоциями, наделяем их смыслом. Если кто-то увидел в словах пропаганду, в этом нет моей вины, в этом нет вообще ничьей вины, просто ум так сработал, вот и все. Но если мои слова кого-то оскорбляют, то уж примите мои извинения. хотя как они могут повлиять на ситуацию? все равно что давать пить из пустой бутылки :Smilie:

----------


## Агний

Я прошу не выносить ничего из этой темы! Пусть люди смотрят наглядно, как влияет лук и чеснок на наши умы. :Facepalm:  :Big Grin:

----------


## Антончик

> Это ваш опыт? Вы были в Брахма-локе? Что же, очень хорошо. Однако, хочу напомнить, что переписываемся мы уже в мире, который на порядок ниже. Говоря о бесформенном, мы заключаем это в форму, что вызывает путаницу. Буквы - рождение ума, мы говорим о не-уме. Я говорю, что такого рода обсуждения не сделают нас более осознанными, и если вы хотите говорить, прошу вернуться к луку и чесноку. В дальнейшем, считаю неуместным возвращаться в рамках этой темы, к мечтаниям об Освобождении.
> 
> К тому же, стоит напомнить, что слова, сами по себе, пусты. Это мы наделяем их эмоциями, наделяем их смыслом. Если кто-то увидел в словах пропаганду, в этом нет моей вины, в этом нет вообще ничьей вины, просто ум так сработал, вот и все. Но если мои слова кого-то оскорбляют, то уж примите мои извинения. хотя как они могут повлиять на ситуацию? все равно что давать пить из пустой бутылки


чтобы общаться, мы используем слова, и чтобы можно было понять друг друга, в слова вкладывается определённый смысл. Если люди вкладывают более-менее близкий смысл в одинаковые слова - тогда они имеют шанс понять друг друга. Понять то, что хотя передать через слова.

Вот мы используем слово чеснок - и все понимают о чём речь. Или вы используете слова, при этом не понимая что они значат?  :Wink: 

И это всё несмортя на то, что смысл слов не присущь им внутренне, не является их сутью, и атк же слова не существуют сами по себе, независимо, а появляются из причин - то есть слова пусты по своей сути. Это не отменяет возможностей их использования. При этом мы по факту пользуемся словами и это удаётся, получается иногда чтобы когда один человек пишет слово чеснок, то другой понимает про какой объект материального мира он говорит.

***

Говоря о мире без форм, имеется в виду конкретный уровень существоания сознания, о котором говорится в Буддийской космологии. В форму мы заключаем слова об этом. На сами эти уровни рождения и на тех, кто там живёт, наши слова не влияют. Наличие форм слова о "бесформенном уровне" не влияет на этот сам уровень и не противоречит ему и не отрицает его ))))))

----------


## Буль

> А Нинель Кулагина разве не демонстрировала?


Нинель Кулагина демонстрировала ловкость передвижения мелких предметов с помощью магнитиков и ниток из детских бантиков.




> Так ее так демонстрировать заставляли, что потом пришлось от перенапряжения в больницу увозить.


В больницу её приходилось отвозить когда у неё ниточки отбирали, и ей ничего другого не оставалось делать, как прикидываться больной.




> А гипноз? А само-настройки? А самовнушение? Как минимум, этого достаточно.


Достаточно для чего?




> Вы сможете пройти по углям?


Я и туза из колоды по заказу не могу вытянуть. А на зоне могут. И что это доказывает? Метафизичность колоды? Или экстрасенсорику "каталы"?




> Я видел сам, как глотают клинок, причем этот клинок, обратите внимание, йог дал потрогать, после чего совершил такой "фокус". Т.е. *я своими руками пощупал клинок, он был тверд.* Конечно, с научной точки зрения, это естественно невозможно, так как **и пошло поехало**.


С научной точки зрения засовывание клинка в трубку пищевода очень даже возможно, и не является удивительным. Удивляет это только тех, кто имеет слабое представление об анатомии человека и витает в иллюзиях о "других кишках", 2других зубах" и .т.д.




> Психолога звали Вильгельм Райх.


И где же это, простите, Райх описывал свой доказательный эксперимент что (цитирую): "воздух не является основой жизнеобеспечения организма"? Опять фантазируете?




> Мужика тоже нашел: Иванов Порфирий Корнеевич.


У Иванова никогда не диагностицировали рак. Зато неоднократно диагностицировали шизофрению.

----------

Агний (20.11.2014), Вадим Асадулин (20.11.2014), Дондог (29.07.2016)

----------


## Буль

> Лук, чеснок и  мясо запретил есть индуистам Господь Кришна.


Когда создавалась Аюрведа Кришна Господем ещё не был. В Господи его зачислили значительно позже, во времена создания Бхагавадгиты.

----------


## Агний

Перефразирую фразу из Высоцкого: "Товарищ Бао, вы большой ученый!". Я же сказал изначально: вы верите в медицину, я в аюрведу. Все остальное - попытка навязать мнение. Я ознакомился с вашим мнением, вы с моим, дальнейший спор считаю нецелесообразным. Ну напишем мы еще по 10 постов, и что выйдет-то? А ничего. Так что дело закрыто. Останемся при своих точках зрения, так что, лучше скажите, вы сами чеснок едите то? :Smilie:

----------


## Вадим Асадулин

Чем больше разных ограничений в любой практике, тем проще свалить на практикующего отсутствие результата, мол не так делал, а не на бесполезность практики, как таковой!

----------


## Вадим Асадулин

> Но что вы скажите об иглоукалывании? Неужели тоже устарело? То, с какой точностью определены множественные точки на теле человека, поражает.
> в юности он заболел раком, решил, дабы не причинять боль родителям, уйти в тайгу и замерзнуть (была зима). Он проспал всю ночь под таежным небом без одежды (!!!), проснулся - и ничего. Еще одна попытка, опять ничего, еще одна - и опять живой. После этого жил отшельником, потом вышел в люди. Неоднократно печатался в разных журналах, где давал советы по закалке организма и долголетию), который говорил, что не лечить болезнь надо, ее вообще не нужно допускать в организм. Давал дыхательные упражнения (пранаяма, хотя он то этого не знал), советы по закалке.


Акупунктура признана Западной наукой и Медициной. Это т. н. система топического соответствия. Если интересно, могу рассказать подробнее. 
В отношении "закалки" - величайшее заблуждение. Закалиться нельзя! Человек, имеющий природный избыток тепла, просто его отводит, этим достигает гармонизации. 
Конституция Питы с позиций Аюрведы и ни каких тренировок или мистических практик. Холода не бывает, есть недостаток Тепла! Как и не бывает Тьмы, есть недостаток Света!

----------


## Буль

> вы верите в медицину, я в аюрведу.


Вряд ли вы действительно верите в аюрведу, т.к. очевидно что вы её даже не знаете толком.




> Ну напишем мы еще по 10 постов, и что выйдет-то? А ничего.


Ну почему же "ничего"? Лично я уверен что подле дополнительного десятка постов архаичность вашего понимания действительности станет вам ещё более очевидна.




> лучше скажите, вы сами чеснок едите то?


Иногда ем, чаще -- нет. Я употребляю довольно разнообразную пищу, если вас это интересует.

----------


## Агний

И на этом спасибо. )

----------


## Нико

> 1. Дискурс про учение Будды имеет столько же смысла, сколько про лук и чеснок. Возможно ли говорить о том, чего мы, на данный момент, не знаем? Два слепых говорят о солнечном свете.


Если вы ничего не знаете про учение Будды, не предполагайте, что его не знают другие. 




> 2. 
> Ключевое слово *школы*. Знаете, я где-то слышал следующее: на Земле был один христианин, к сожалению его распяли 2000 лет назад. Конечно, есть сотни школ, и конечно же, каждая из них утверждает, что права именно она. Что удивительного в этом? Кто-то спорит о том как правильно медитировать: с открытыми глазами или закрытыми, а кто-то уже медитирует, при этом моргает. Индуистские школы спорят с буддийскими, христианские с мусульманскими, это круговорот какой-то.


Я говорила не про сотни каких-то школ, а про буддийские. Такое ощущение, что вы не осознаете, на каком форуме находитесь. Это форум не про аюрведу и не про лук с чесноком. 


. 


> Может быть я не заметил, не буду ничего утверждать. Я лично в учении Будды вижу только практику, никакой философии. Философия не может сочетаться с практикой.


Неужто? :EEK!:  :Smilie: 




> Йоги Рамсураткумара били, унижали, строили против него целые заговоры, однако он продолжал учить несмотря ни на что. Он принимал всех: и христиан, которые стремились обрести рай, и буддистов, которые стремились к Нирване, и мусульман, и многих других.


За всех не скажу, но стремящиеся к нирване буддисты вряд ли будут ходить за советами к человеку, который считает, что кроме Бога ничего нет.

----------

Буль (20.11.2014), Кузьмич (21.03.2015), Цхултрим Тращи (20.11.2014)

----------


## Агний

Говорят, что основа буддизма - осознанность... в этом споре есть смысл? Нирвана заключается в словах? в этом споре? Почему бы не потратить эти минуты на практику? Относительное знание не имеет ценности, именно им мы сейчас и раскидываемся. К чему? Почему вы говорите за всех буддистов? *Просветленные Существа НЕ буддисты, НЕ христиане, НЕ мусульмане, НЕ язычники, они ВНЕ этого. Будда не был буддистом, Христос не был христианином...* какой смысл это говорить? Услышите? Могу поспорить, что это вызовет лишь недоумение. 

Тему создал не я, ее просто вынесли из моего ответа. Если хотите - вы правы. Чем я могу еще помочь? На этом, думаю, стоит остановиться.

----------


## Нико

> Говорят, что основа буддизма - осознанность... в этом споре есть смысл? Нирвана заключается в словах? в этом споре? Почему бы не потратить эти минуты на практику? Относительное знание не имеет ценности, именно им мы сейчас и раскидываемся. К чему? Почему вы говорите за всех буддистов? *Просветленные Существа НЕ буддисты, НЕ христиане, НЕ мусульмане, НЕ язычники, они ВНЕ этого. Будда не был буддистом, Христос не был христианином...* какой смысл это говорить? Услышите? Могу поспорить, что это вызовет лишь недоумение. 
> 
> Тему создал не я, ее просто вынесли из моего ответа. Если хотите - вы правы. Чем я могу еще помочь? На этом, думаю, стоит остановиться.


Зачем так нервничать-то? Я не буду тут с вами обсуждать нирвану и основу буддизма. Если хотите просветиться на относительном уровне, читайте массу других тем на БФ.

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (20.11.2014)

----------


## Вадим Асадулин

Нервничать - это как?

----------


## Антончик

> Говорят, что основа буддизма - осознанность... в этом споре есть смысл? Нирвана заключается в словах? в этом споре? Почему бы не потратить эти минуты на практику? Относительное знание не имеет ценности, именно им мы сейчас и раскидываемся. К чему? Почему вы говорите за всех буддистов? *Просветленные Существа НЕ буддисты, НЕ христиане, НЕ мусульмане, НЕ язычники, они ВНЕ этого. Будда не был буддистом, Христос не был христианином...* какой смысл это говорить? Услышите? Могу поспорить, что это вызовет лишь недоумение. 
> 
> Тему создал не я, ее просто вынесли из моего ответа. Если хотите - вы правы. Чем я могу еще помочь? На этом, думаю, стоит остановиться.


_Водой Святого не смывают скверны,
Страдания существ рукой не унимают,
Не переносят опыт свой в других —
Учением об Истине существ освобождают._

Будда

***

_Светильник имён и названий освещает золото истинного смысла_

Тантра Высочайшей Вершины

----------


## Рэлпей

> Интересно. Если чеснок и лук такие хорошие, то почему же Аюрведа считает их ядом? Свами Шивананда писал в "Практика Брахмачари": чеснок и лук хуже мяса. Как думаете вы?


Это не-буддийские учителя, так что не важно, что они говорят. В целом отказ от употребления мяса, рыбы, перца, чеснока и лука в Дхарме связан с практикой сутры и тантры.

----------

